
“Front-End Job Interview Questions” Answered - yangshun
http://github.com/yangshun/front-end-interview-handbook
======
rf15
Some of these questions are really good, but some are more buzzword bingo than
anything, like "What are the building blocks of HTML5?"

------
maxharris
This looks pretty out-of-date. It doesn't even mention React and Redux,
styled-components, electron...

